# Help! I need to immediately find a Lightroom solution that supports a 1DX AND Wi



## jhpeterson (Dec 16, 2012)

My 1DX just arrived yesterday. I took a few photos with it (look on the screen to be absolutely amazing!) and finally downloaded them last night. Unfortunately, I can open't them because I have Lightroom 2.7. 
I thought I'd try Lightroom 4, only to discover it only works with Windows 7 and Vista machines. What to do now, I I'm flying out of the country in little more than 12 hours?


----------



## WSMyles (Dec 16, 2012)

jhpeterson said:


> What to do now, I I'm flying out of the country in little more than 12 hours?



Easy: download the "trial" version of Lightroom and install it, giving you 30 days or so to find a copy (and a PC to use it on.)


----------



## And-Rew (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree with the temp solution - download LR4 trial and run with that - but on return you need to look at something a little bit more suitable. You can buy a Win7 or Win 8 laptop for about £300. If you've got a desktop - you can buy base units only for about £300 as well and keep your current monitor keyboard and mouse.

Given the £5k you've just spent on your 1DX - it seems only right to afford yourself something to see the pictures on.


----------



## bc33 (Dec 16, 2012)

Lightroom 4 also works on windows 8 and on OS X 10.8.6 and above.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 16, 2012)

use DPP.... update to win7 when your back.

or use the adobe DNG converter.

http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5519


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2012)

Seems your time is nearly up. 

You could just install DPP that came with your camera...


----------



## leolol (Dec 16, 2012)

use the dng converter and then edit in lr 2.7


----------



## DigiDaan (Dec 16, 2012)

You can always convert the RAW files in the camera.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Dec 16, 2012)

DigiDaan said:


> You can always convert the RAW files in the camera.



lol.. yeah or you can just shoot JPG....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2012)

leolol said:


> use the dng converter and then edit in lr 2.7



Excellent suggestion! RAW -> DPP -> DNG -> old LR.


----------



## DigiDaan (Dec 16, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> DigiDaan said:
> 
> 
> > You can always convert the RAW files in the camera.
> ...



Yes, of course, but I thought it was all about a quick solution for already shot images?


----------



## jhpeterson (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks, guys, for all your help! 
Actually, I downloaded the trial version late yesterday, only to discover when I installed it that it won't work with Windows XP. Actually my laptop is Windows 7 (it's my backup and why I'm using this is another story!), but it has issues with connecting to the internet at home (fortunately the Wi-Fi is fine), so I needed first to get Windows 4 onto my desktop, then copy. 
No time to buy another laptop, besides, between the holidays, several repairs and this trip, I'm too way over-extended anyway.
Since I need to make this work while I'm traveling, I've got DPP installed. It's what we in college called a "not very elegant solution", another way of saying it's better than nothing.
I've decided that it's best I shoot in RAW + JPEG. That way I get a chance to work immediately on what I've shot each day and still have highest quality files that I'll be able to use one I get back and sort things out.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 16, 2012)

DPP will convert the files and export them to Lightroom 2.7 in a batch.
Just download them all to a folder, and in DPP use the batch converter. (Configure lightroom as your external editor.)
The files will be transferred in tif format, which works well in lightroom.


----------

